# 1923 Ford Model T Conversion



## boatdreamin (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello All,

I am in the very early stages of converting my 1923 Ford Model T to electric. I live in an area where I can take short trips to the coffee shop and other stores, so this would be the perfect vehicle. I am going to take all of the running gear out and store it so if I ever wanted to restore it back to factory I could. The Model T has the brakes in the transmission, so I was thinking about putting a single disk on a drive shaft from an electric engine running straight to the rear end. Has anyone ever tackled a project like this, or know someone that has? I don't need a range of more than 30 miles and a top speed of 30mph is plenty fast in the model T. Running a paint and body shop I have access to good welders and fabricators, it's just the technical side that I am having trouble with. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

A model T sounds like a good idea.
You should have a look at Todd's build thread to see how he is building his.

Wasn't there a factory electric T from back in the day?

It should be fine to run a direct drive straight onto the propshaft to the rear axle. You can set up a disc brake in the drive line so it will brake in a similar way.
Over here I have a friend who makes the  for the transmission brake on Land Rovers. He is also on this forum as SimonRafferty.

30mph nad 30 mile range should be possible depending on your choice of batteries and motor.

Any photos of the T?


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm sure that if you look in Hemmings Motor News publication and you will find disc brake conversion kits for the front and rear wheels.They will be a simple bolt-on conversion.You may want to use an ac motor , controller and LiFe battery pack for brake regeneration as well.You can use a belt-drive between the motor and rear end with the motor located just ahead of the rear end or better yet , reverse the rear end position and mount the motor aft of the rear end.This will offer more space for the batteries.The batteries can be mounted in between the chassis rails distributing the weight for a 50/50 balance of the car.
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-114583.html
Instead of using automotive brakes which are overrated and too heavy for the Model T , I would use motorcycle brake calipers and rotors.They are simpler to adapt , too.
Regards,
John


----------

